# سؤال أتى عن الخدمة



## aymonded (10 مايو 2016)

* سؤال أتي لصفحة الخدمة على الفيس بوك: 
*هو انا ليه مش لاقي خادم يفهمني أصول الحياة الروحية عن خبرة ووعي حتى أتخلص من مشكلة عدم قدرتي على سماع شهادة الروح القدس اننا أبناء الله في المسيح ويقعد يقولي هو انت عايز ربنا يعني يظهرلك علشان يقولك ويكلمك هو انت عايزه ازاي يكبمك يعني ؟؟؟؟ 
هو مش الرسول بيقول ان الروح القدس نفسه يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله والمسيح الرب نفسه قال خرافي تسمع صوتي، ليه بقى بعض الخدام مش فاهم أن دية حقيقة مش تمثيل ولا مجرد آية في العهد الجديد ومن الضروري ان من صار ابناً لله يسمع صوته والروح القدس يشهد في قلبه فعلياً مش نظرياً !!!*​____________*الإجابة*____________

المشكلة الحقيقية فعلاً تلاقي خدام كتير جداً مليين الكنائس لكن نادراً ما تلاقي حد فاهم أصول الحياة الروحية، واندر منه أن حد يكون واعي وفاهم التعليم وعنده تمييز بين الغث والثمين وله خبرة حقيقية مع الله، وكتير جداً (مش الجميع طبعاً) بيتاجروا الآن بالتراب وليس بما له قيمة روحية حقيقية، والناس افتكرت أن الخدمة مجرد تحضير كلمتين ومهرجان ومسرح وتمثيل وكورال وشوية أنشطة وأفكار ولقاءت مع الأولاد ومؤتمرات وتحضير ألعاب وتجميع أكبر عدد من الأولاد نملأ بيهم الكنائس علشان نقول خدمتنا ناجحة الحمد لله، وتلاقي الكل مغلوب وتحت مشكلة وجع الخطية الداخلية وعاجز من أن يُقيم علاقة حقيقية مع الله ولا يعرف يسمع صوته ولا يقيم علاقة ويشهد في قلبه من الداخل الروح القدس انه ابناً لله في المسيح، وحتى الصلاة لا يحتملها ومعظم الخدام لا يقدروا على اجتماع الصلاة ولا بيعرفوا حتى يصوموا ولا يصلوا من أجل اللي بيخدموهم، وربنا يرحمنا يا رب آمين.

وللأسف الشديد معظم اللي بيخدم في الكنائس وعنده هذه المشكلة ويسمع أو يقرأ عندنا هذا الكلام يقعد يقول أنتم ضد الكنيسة وكله لازال بخير والكنيسة قوية ورأسها المسيح، فالرد دايماً كلام نظري محفوظ لكن لا يُمثل واقع حقيقي معاش في حياة الناس فعلياًُ، لأن الكلام اللي مش بيتحول لحياة حقيقية واقعية مُعاشة فالإنسان هنا بيغش ويخدع نفسه فقط، لأن الله كفيل بأنه يخلق من الحجارة أولاداً لإبراهيم ويهدي الجميع لملكوته، لأنه لا يعتمد على إنسان في خلاص أحد. وربنا يرحم الخدام اللي انخدعوا بأنشطة الخدمة وظنوا أنهم بكده بيرضوا الله.

لكن واجبنا من جهة الخبرة والتسليم الحي الذي للإيمان ان نقدم استقامة الحياة الحقيقية بكل ما فيها من كنوز إلهية للجميع، وبناء على ذلك لازم نواجه إنفسنا مواجهة حقيقية صريحة واقعيه بدون لا لف ولا دوران، لأن من يعرف أساس مشكلته يعرف يصل لحلها، لأن لو لم ندرك مدى خطأنا واعترفنا به أمام أنفسنا ومن ثمَّ أمام الله الحي ونحن نعي أننا ابتعدنا عن الطريق الحقيقي والسليم فلن نعود للطريق المستقيم ونمتلئ بالحق أبداً مهما ما فعلنا لأن من عرف عاره يعرف كيف يطلب مجده الحقيقي.

*+++ *ورجاء من الإخوة المعلقين قبل أن يتفوهوا متسرعين بالاتهامات يعقلوا الكلام ويركزوا فيه، لكي يستطيعوا أن يستفادوا ويفيدوا الآخرين، لأن مصيبتنا هو الانتقاد لكل ما هو مبكت للنفس لكي يستقيم حالها، لأن من يضع الاتهامات بيحاول مستميتاً أن يسكت صوت ضميره الحي ويهرب من المواجهة بشتم الآخر أو اتهامه بالخروج عن الكنيسة أو الإيمان.. ربنا يرحمنا كلنا ويعطينا أن نستفيق لأن كل واحد في النهاية سيعطي حساب وكالته أمام الله الحي الذي لن ينفع ان نهرب من وجهه مهما ما عملنا.​


----------



## soul & life (10 مايو 2016)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 273 ( الأعضاء 1 والزوار 272)


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 مايو 2016)

الخدمه مش انشطه وبس ولا عدد وخلاص 
الخدمه الحقيقه لما يطلع من تحت ايدك خدام وكهنه ورهبان 
كنت كخادم قدوة ليهم واستلموا منى المسيح 
كنت عايزه اسأل حضرتك استاذ ايمن 
طيب الانشطه يعنى مالهاش لازمه فى الخدمه 
تانى حاجه هو عايز يسمع صوت ربنا 
ما يمكن الخادم مش عارف يوصله ده لأن صوت ربنا بيتختلف من شخص للتانى وحسب الحاله الروحيه او المستوى الروحى لكل واحد 
وزهق منه فقاله كده 
تانى حاجه او تالت هو انا ممكن اى خادم
اسأله او استمد منه خبره روحيه 
 اكيد فى معيار معين للخادم الروحى


----------



## aymonded (10 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> الخدمه مش انشطه وبس ولا عدد وخلاص
> الخدمه الحقيقه لما يطلع من تحت ايدك خدام وكهنه ورهبان
> كنت كخادم قدوة ليهم واستلموا منى المسيح
> كنت عايزه اسأل حضرتك استاذ ايمن
> ...



*سلام لشخصك الحلو، 
(1) الأنشطة بتييجي رقم 2 في الموضوع كله ومستحيل تيجي رقم 1 على الإطلاق، ولا يعتمد عليها في الكنيسة لأنها شيء ثانوي متغير حسب الظروف والإمكانيات، مع انها نافعة لكن مش أساس ولا جوهر ولا يُعتمد عليها في الخدمة خالص، يعني حتى لو لم تتم أو تحصل مش هاتبقى كارثة ولا مشكلة، الكارثة الحقيقية هي عدم التوبة وانقطاع الشركة مع الله.

(2) صوت الله لازم كل واحد مسيحي يسمعه على المستوى الشخصي والخاص دون وسيط، لكن لو واحد بعيد عن الله فبيسمع ويتحرك قلبه حسب عمل الروح القدس في الكلمات الخارجة من فم الخادم بنعمة الله، لكن مش ينفع توصيل صوت الله عن طريق الآخرين ( ويقولوا له الله بيقول لك) بدون أن يُخلق في النفس الآذان المفتوحة على صوت الله، لأن الناس بتتكلم كتير كلام حلو لكن فين صوت الله الحقيقي الذي يقوي النفس ويقيمها من الموت الداخلي الذي للخطية، فأن لم يتعرف الإنسان بنفسه على الصوت الإلهي فما المنفعة أن سمع حتى من أروع الناس وأعمقهم ولهم قامة روحية عالية، لأن الرب قال خرافي تسمع صوتي وصوت الغريب لا تعرفه فهي تتبع راعي الخراف الأعظم اللي بتسمع صوته، فأن لم تنفتح الآذان الداخلية على الصوت الإلهي فأنه لن ينتفع الإنسان شيئاًُ، والخادم نفسه لازم يكون فاهم مشيئة الله وعارف صوته وحاسس بعمل الروح القدس الذي يحركه نحو المقاصد الإلهية وبخاصة في الخدمة، فيا لتعاسة الخادم اللي مش قادر يسمع الصوت الإلهي لأن صوت الله صوت قوة يبث في النفس الحياة الأبدية فلا تأتي لدينونة بل يتيقين من خلاصه الأبدي في المسيح يسوع ربنا لأنه انتقل من الموت للحياة بفعل عمل قوة النعمة فيه.

(3) مش كل خادم ينفع مرشد أو أب روحي أو يكون مثال للآخرين من جهة الحياة الشخصية، لأن ما ينفعني انا قد لا ينفع غيري وقد يضره ويفسد حياته كلها مع أنه بيبنيني على نحو شخصي، لذلك مستحيل أقبل أي إرشاد أو توجيه من أي خادم أو حتى شيخ كبير طاعن في السن مهما ما كانت روحانياته وعنده عمق روحي ولاهوتي ومملوء من كل تقوى وإنسان بحسب الروح جيد جداً، لازم يكون واخد موهبة الإرشاد من الله لتوجيه النفس توجيه صحيح حسب مسرة مشيئة الله وعمله في حياة تلك النفس.
*​


----------

